# Everyones reccomendation on gold spilos



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

What size tank when dime sized and what size tank when they get adult

how big is max for these guys

thanx


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

9 inchs


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

onw fish oer 20 gal, however at that size i realy dont know. but they grow fast. good luck


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you could progress him through a 10 to 20 to 40 breeder. The 40 is adequate for life unless he becomes your favorite or approaches the 11 inch range. I would probably go 75 in that case.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I would simply start off with the size of tank you wish to keep them in for life. I made the mistake of buying an 80 gallon and now I'm already upgrading to a 180 cause I got extremely obsessed and now have 9 reds. Luckily its not a waste of an 80 as I will be placing my rhombeus in the 80 once the 180 cycles. But if you don't plan on putting those other tanks you may purchase to house your golds as they grow then it would be a waste of money.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Thats my thought.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to equipment questions.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> as best said buy the biggest tank you can afford.
> MAD


 yep, with nasty little fin pickers like Spilos the more area you can provide the better your chances are for sucsess


----------

